# Dell All-In-One A940



## Courchesne (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey guys whats up
Im trying to get my printer working. I havent used it in ages (About 2 years), then I recently pulled it out of the closet, bought some refill online, refilled it following the instructions (I did buy the ink ment for the carteges aswell). I put the ink inside of the printer, and go to print a test page and got "Cartridge Error 50C" (Sorry, forgive my english spelling, im not well at it) I rebooted my computer, re-installed the printer drives, tried it again and instead of getting that same error, the pages I print out come out either blank or have light black on them where the printer tried to print.. I need help badly, Printers is NOT my specialty:4-dontkno 

Thanks guys!
Courchesne








An example of a page that sorta prints


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day Courchesne,

In my honest opinion, it sounds [and looks] as though the printer nozzles and head are dried out, and perhaps there is dry ink clogging the print nozzle.
Go into the Properties of the printer; in the Maintenance Section there should be a 'Head Cleaner' utility....run it and follow the prompts; when its finished, use the 'Head Realignment Tool'; then print a test page.

To help with this, go here, which is the Dell™ Support Centre. I have located a .pdf file of the Owner's Manual for you, [its about ½ way down the page] to download and follow the instructions on Page 41.

Post back with how you get on.


----------



## Courchesne (Aug 15, 2006)

Well i tried, that, but will I have to run this test many times before I see a great progress?, All that happend is I got a blank sheet of paper


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I would say that there is probably ink that has dried and blocked the nozzle; so you will have to carefully remove it and clean it.
Having said that, without actually having the unit in front of me, I would not have a clue as to how to take it apart.:4-dontkno :sad:
Perhaps one of my collegues will hone in on this and assist you further.


----------



## Chode (Sep 8, 2006)

Definitely blocked nozzles. Try the manual cleaning procedure: http://service.dell.com/dell/kb/tech_support/view_article/1,,967+5835+6001+15568,00.html

I would suggest using ONLY distilled water and Q-Tips rather than paper toweling. Wet the Q-Tip, squeeze it as dry as possible and clean gently. Be prepared to use something like 8-10 Q-Tips. You will be amazed at the amount of ink that comes off the pads. As one Q-Tip gets loaded with ink, switch to a clean one.

If you've run the software cleaning cycle and it hasn't generated a decent output after a max of 3 cleanings, it never will.

If a repetition or two of the manual procedure doesn't clear up the problem, scrap the printer. You can't get parts for it, and it was like $130 new so it wouldn't be cost effective to service anyway.


----------

